# Mechanicsburg, PA Ultimate Drive



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone going to the Ultimate Drive at Sun Motor Cars BMW in Mechanicsburg, PA tomorrow (6/3)?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

kioneo said:


> Anyone going to the Ultimate Drive at Sun Motor Cars BMW in Mechanicsburg, PA tomorrow (6/3)?


Did not know it was going on there or I would have made an effort to go


----------



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

I know what you mean, it wasn't well advertised. I got a post card in the mail and went online to register. By the time I registerd, most of the "good" cars were taken. No idea how my name got on the mailing list though. And I haven't heard about it anywhere else except for the post card.


----------

